# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  من يسعفني بترجمة الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن السندي؟

## باخريصة

من يسعفني بترجمة الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن السندي؟

----------

